# Problems with gmirror and GEOM



## Orige (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a server with raid-mirror configured.
When i do the command:

```
gmirror status
```
 or 
	
	



```
gmirror list
```

The server show me this error:


```
gmirror: Cannot get GEOM tree: Unknown error: -1
```

This server is working normally but this error is worrying me.

gmirror's commands such as:

```
gmirror forget
gmirror insert
gmirror configure
```
 and 
	
	



```
gmirror rebuild
```

works normally but the commands
gmirror list or gmirror status show the error.

What may be happening?

Thanks..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

Orige said:
			
		

> What may be happening?


It's possible you just hit this bug: 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=104389&cat=kern


----------



## Orige (Mar 9, 2010)

Should I use the patch-3.diff?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't blindly install a patch. Best thing to do is to figure out if you're actually hitting this bug. Then you should add your info to this PR. And wait for the fix.

Do any of your labels have special characters in their name? Is there a CD in the drive?


----------



## Orige (Apr 20, 2010)

*Solved*

Solved.
I added my problem in PR and several developers help and solve this problem.
I installed patch-5.diff , recompiled the kernel and works fine now.

For apply this patch, you write on command line:


```
cd /usr/src
patch -p1 < /path/to/patch/patch-5.diff
```

For Compile your kernel  see (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html)

And reboot.
Works fine now.

Thanks.

See ya!


----------

